# Genus Phlogiellus



## Steve Nunn (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi,
This is the 5th species I'll be exporting - Phlogiellus sp. "pq118" -
 although these ones will be in limited numbers 



















Cheers,
Steve


----------



## pitbulllady (Jan 23, 2006)

That's one fine-looking T, Steve!  What are these like in terms of care-rain forest, desert/scrubland, burrowers, etc?  Are they pretty aggressive, like most OW T's, or more passive?  And what about 'sling growth rate-are they slow, like most North American species, or more like tropical arboreals?

pitbulllady


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi,
These are a tropical rainforest species, so they like it like most SE Asians. Growth rate in this particular species is fast, they can mature within 1 1/2 - 2 years 

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Jan 24, 2006)

How much will they be?


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi,
No clue, that will be up to Michael once he sorts out his overheads etc, which I don't think he'll be able to really calculate until the transaction is complete, there are a lot of hidden costs in importing.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jan 24, 2006)

Steve,

What is the story behind the "pq118"? :? 

Cheers, Michael


----------



## Steve Nunn (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Michael,
_Phlogiellus sp.pq118_ are noted as the species Raven identified for the presence of the genus in Australia. I use this name because it has been written about in some detail in the article on theraphosid bites on humans and canines (2004 Isbister, Raven et al). This is Raven's reference to the species, so I'll stick with it to keep things easier once the revision by Raven is complete, as he'll reference this name in the revision 

They are a stunning species, not as large as the _Phlogius spp._, only  reaching perhaps 14-15cm maximum. These primarily differ from the genus _Phlogius_ in that the tarsus IV is transversly bent and the lyra is quite reduced. Additionally I think all spiders currently in the _Phlogiellus_ have a third claw, which is lost in many (but not all) of the _Phlogius_. Generally, the legs of this species are not as thick as their larger cousins. The eye formation also differs somewhat between the two genera. 

That said, there is some debate as to if the genus _Phlogiellus_ should even exist, it seems to be a collection of smaller theraphosids from the Selenocosmiinae that simply show reduced lyra, some primitive states on the tarsi IV with spermethecae that vary a little. But, I'm not really in a position to say much more about this, not my hypothesis 

That's about it 
Steve

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Jan 24, 2006)

:drool:  Wow Thats one purdy lookin T ! The pics show it off well.....i must say thanks again Steve for all your hard work and dedication ! I must own at least one aussie T ! ......Thanks for sharing :worship:


----------



## hamfoto (Jan 24, 2006)

really fantastic!

do you have this article? perhaps in a PDF?  "it has been written about in some detail in the article on theraphosid bites on humans and canines (2004 Isbister, Raven et al)"

sounds interesting...

thanks,
Chris


----------



## Jmadson13 (Jan 24, 2006)

Beautiful :clap:


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 26, 2006)

Breeding the above species:







Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 26, 2006)

Another _Phlogiellus sp._:







Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Steve Nunn (Mar 26, 2006)

Another species breeding:







Steve


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi steve the pq118 male is so different looking than any other male ive seen from the selenocosmiinae interesting how it has no black what so ever on it :? 

The outside/natural light picture of the phlogiellus sp is awesome mate, the spider is beautiful


----------



## becca81 (Aug 9, 2006)

_Phlogiellus sp._


----------



## tarsier (Dec 31, 2007)

P. baeri (female)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## birdspidersCH (Mar 31, 2008)

are they arboreal ?

greetz


----------



## Draiman (Mar 24, 2009)

Weird, I never knew this thread existed.

Mature female _Phlogiellus inermis_, Singapore:













Postmolt:


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 13, 2010)

Mature female:







Cass

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Draiman (May 14, 2010)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (May 14, 2010)

Very nice shot Draiman!


----------



## KoreanSpiderMan (May 14, 2010)

Since when does Australia allow invert export????? wow Dr Robert Raven must be seriously ****ssed off. I should call him and find out.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 14, 2010)

Phlogiellus aren't Australian. 

Added to edit after further research: There are species that are found in Australia, however, Steve Nunn had permission to export a certain number of Australian species.

Cass


----------



## KoreanSpiderMan (May 14, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Phlogiellus aren't Australian.
> 
> Cass


Yet his location is Australia. All trade in invertebrates is banned by Australia to my knowledge anyway, that is regardless of species origin. And there are Phlogiellus species found in Australia.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 14, 2010)

KoreanSpiderMan said:


> Yet his location is Australia. All trade in invertebrates is banned by Australia to my knowledge anyway, that is regardless of species origin. And there are Phlogiellus species found in Australia.


I edited my post to include that there are some found in Australia, and that Steve Nunn had permission to export them. 

Cass


----------



## KoreanSpiderMan (May 14, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Phlogiellus aren't Australian.
> 
> Added to edit: There is one species that is found in Australia, however, Steve Nunn had permission to export a certain number of Australian species.
> 
> Cass


http://www.thedailylink.com/australiantarantulas/species/phlogiellus.html


----------



## KoreanSpiderMan (May 14, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> I edited my post to include that there are some found in Australia, and that Steve Nunn had permission to export them.
> 
> Cass


Actually Australia isnt exactly sure just what it does and does not have, Ive talked to Dr Raven and  extensive classification work is still going on. It is a very big country with very few people. And many specimens have not even been looked at yet or have been incorrectly classified.


----------



## Mack&Cass (May 14, 2010)

Here's the info about Steve Nunn's permission to export:



Steve Nunn said:


> Here's the dealio:
> 
> Any invertebrates can be exported from Oz, but the exporter must prove second generation breeding capabilities to do so. The only inverts that aren't allowed to be exported are Atrax and Hadronyche spp. (funnel-webs) and Latrodectus spp. (redback/black widows). This is due to the fact that it's illegal to ship these dangerous spiders anywhere in Oz(can't get them to the airports!). Lelle (Crotalus) is quite right in saying there are insect exporters here in Australia. The majority of their business goes to Japan where insects are all the rage at the moment.
> 
> ...


I believe that they don't know what they have but I don't want people to think that they were smuggled in/brown boxed, because they weren't.

Cass


----------



## Steve Nunn (May 14, 2010)

Hello,
I can assure you that my exports out of Australia were ALL legal. Phone Rob Raven up, please, he knows I export and he knows it's legal too  Because I took the time and went through the proper routes to export, Raven had no problems with it actually.

Hope this helps,
Steve Nunn


----------



## seanbond (May 15, 2010)

nice lil brown spidas people!


----------



## Light08 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Phlogiellus baeri*






*Phlogiellus sp. Mindoro (Not yet I.d. Sending specimen to sir steve or rick for proper I.D. i just only put sp. mindoro because it come from mindoro *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## syndicate (Jan 2, 2011)

_Phlogiellus baeri _ 
(Ultimate male)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Feb 18, 2013)

P. baeri, 1/8 sling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate (Apr 8, 2013)

_Phlogiellus baeri_

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## c.h.esteban (May 8, 2013)

Phlogiellus sp. KARON
male

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## mpsjimmy (May 8, 2013)

Mature male Phlogius sp. Sarina

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nyhawaiian (Aug 9, 2013)

*P. baeri mature female and slings*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alltheworld601 (Aug 13, 2013)

mpsjimmy said:


> Mature male Phlogius sp. Sarina
> 
> View attachment 116725
> 
> ...


This is the prettiest Phlogiellus I've ever seen.  I need one.  Or five.  What do the females look like?

---------- Post added 08-13-2013 at 10:06 PM ----------


_IGP7090 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr


_IGP7088 by alltheworldinonegirl, on Flickr

Phlogiellus sp. Palawan, juvie female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## c.h.esteban (Aug 26, 2013)

Phlogiellus sp. KARON
son´s & daugther´s from the male above

Reactions: Like 1


----------

